# 37wks. & extreme fatigue, no nesting!!



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

So I'm 37 weeks and still waiting for my nesting to kick in. I just have absolutely ZERO energy to do ANYTHING







All I want to do is lay around and sleep. Today I got up multiple times to freaking pee, made DD a bowl of cereal, fast lunch, and then straight back to bed. I'm sitting here yelling at my dog b/c she's whining to go potty again and I just took her 30 freaking minutes ago and she peed and pooped, so wtf Pearl?!
I really wish that I had the motivation to get some things done but I just don't. In my head I'm all like ok let's get a load of the baby's clothes done (I haven't washed not one thing of hers







), let's get our hospital bags packed (still haven't done that), car seat needs to be installed etc etc. and I really WANT to do these things, but I just CAN'T find the energy to do them. I don't remember being this tired with my first. I remember the nesting and the energy and by this time I already had everything done and set up for her and was just waiting on her. I just don't get it. I just made it through some of the most intense semesters of my medical program but I can't even manage to get simple things done anymore. Everything hurts and it's an effort just to get up. The mild SPD I've had this pregnancy just ramped up several degrees and I've also got zero patience, poor DD







I've had my iron levels checked and they are actually really good so not sure what else I can do. Just try to get small things done as I can I guess.
Is this normal for subsequent pregnancies? Please tell me I will get some more energy before baby comes because we are soo not ready right now. This has really hit me hard just in the last few days, before that I was still able to get several tasks completed in a day, but the last few are just killing me. And to top it off the only one who makes me feel sane (DP







) has been working all weekend and won't be getting off until 8am tomorrow. Anyone else going through this?


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could guarentee that you will find the energy you are wanting, but I have heard that every pregnancy is different and that, for some women, sleeping more is the way their body prepares for birth. And you may be needing the extra energy to recuperate from your studies and amp up for the big day. That being said, I was in your shoes for the last month! I really didn't have the energy to do more than was absolutely necessary and if it hadn't been for my DP and my sister I would have NEVER left the house or did one productive thing. I started coming out of this cloudy funk last week, have managed to stay on top of the housework and have even been doing my schoolwork again. So I did get back some of that nesting energy, but who knows how long that will stick







. I will be 37 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## dioramamama (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steph66* 
I just made it through some of the most intense semesters of my medical program but I can't even manage to get simple things done anymore.

That (above) stood out to me... Maybe your body is just trying to tell you that you've done enough and now it's time to rest up for labor and post partum?


----------



## aloneinid (Jan 27, 2005)

That happened to me in my first pregnancy. I had absolutely NO urge to nest until about 36 hours before the baby was born. However, since he was my first I was free to nap and rest as much I wanted. I even took daily naps in my office at work on my yoga mat! I lost my mucous plug the day before he was born and that threw me into a nesting panic and I got everything done that needed to be done in one evening.

Try to rest as much as possible and get help where you can.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh mama, I feel for you, I really do.







I could have written your post (except I don't have a dog and I'm not in medical school). I'm 36 weeks and am soooo exhausted it takes everything I have to take care of DD while DH is at work. I did not feel this way with DD.

I also have debilitating insomnia so I'm sure that's not helping. I keep thinking, "I'm wayyyyy too exhausted to push this baby out. What am I going to do?" I can only hope we both get some sort of "second wind" or nesting instinct closer to the birth.

People keep reminding me that someone else can wash the baby clothes and pack the hospital bag and install the carseat but I feel so useless. I don't even have diapers yet.

Just try to rest as much as possible and let people help you. You're growing a human and that's hard work. And I often find that at the end of a semester (I'm a Ph.D. student) the fatigue of having pushed through the semester finally catches up with me.

I'm pretty sure it's quite normal to feel fatigued this late in pregnancy. But that doesn't make it stink any less!


----------



## forumyonly1 (Aug 14, 2008)

no advice for you at all.. just wanted to say you are not alone! 37weeks and miserabe here too! this is my 4th.. and pregnancy 2 and 4 are the only two i have felt this way durring... hugs to you!


----------

